

IPhone background applications - the solution, sort of - dabeeeenster
http://www.solidstategroup.com/page/2730/company/tech-blog/posts/iphone-background-applications-the-solution-sort-of

======
siculars
this sounds like a great idea to me. it is a kind of middle ground between
power/bandwidth hogging apps updating themselves all the time and the complete
silence everyone is subjected to now.

the follow on to the main 'update all' icon, which is kind of a 'force sync
now' option, which is a user defined sync definition on a per application
basis is the big win.

apple - listen up and expose some update scheduling apis!

